# My trip to Moab (Tons of Pics!)



## TrailBurner (Dec 30, 2003)

Hello Everybody,
This past April 15th, I took a trip to Moab to go biking, hiking, and to soak in the views that I've only seen in pictures. It took a little bit of planning and a healthy dose of help and advice from the fine folks at mtbreview.com among others and my little dream vacation was about to become a reality.

I will try to keep the text short. I hope you enjoy the write up and the pics.

*Day 1: Sunday, 4-15-2007*

I left Detroit Metro at 6:40am and took a flight to Salt lake City, UT with a stopover in Minneapolis. I arrived in SLC at about 11:15am, rented a car and made the 4.5 hour drive to Moab. The drive to Moab is beautiful with mountains and incredible views, &#8230;and incredible speed! The speed limit was 65 and 75 and most people were doing between 80 and 90. Nice!
I actually did the whole drive in 4 hours.

I settled into my hotel room at the Silver Sage Inn about 1 mile south of Downtown Moab, and then went hook up with Kim & Dan who drove in from Boulder, CO to go riding with me. Dan also procured a 2007 Gary Fisher HiFi Pro from his bike shop for my use in Moab.

We set up the bike for my height and weight, and then drove to Arches National park to hike to Delicate Arch. Arches National Park is one of the coolest places on Earth that I've been to and is something that you need to see before you leave this world for good! It's unbelievable!
We paid our $10 to get in (pass is good for seven days) and drove to the Delicate Arch Path.
The rock formations along the way are mind boggling and it was just totally awesome.

It was already getting closer to sunset and we hiked the 1.5 mile mildly strenuous hike up to the arch. Here is a picture of some of the rock formations that can be seen along the way:









Getting closer to the arch, there are these round massive boulder formations that are naturally set in an amphitheater fashion looking out to the arch. You can see Dan walking along the boulder formations:









And finally, we see the most famous arch in Utah (perhaps the most famous in the states): Delicate Arch! I am near the left leg of the Arch and Kim is standing dead center:









And here is a panorama that I shot. You can click on the small picture here to open up a larger version of the image:


We spent some time soaking in the unbelievable views and began the trek back to the trailhead following the cairns that line the slickrock face of the trail:









On the way, I tried my hand at some B&W photography:









&#8230;and getting very close to sunset, we stopped by the world famous Balanced Rock:









That wrapped it up for the day. Kim and Dan were pooped from already riding Porcupine Rim (riding from town no less) and I needed rest from putting in a long day with only 2 hours of sleep the night before.

*Day 2: Monday, 4-16-2007*

Kim and Dan decided that we would do the famous Slickrock trail riding in from town. The ride from town adds about two miles of pure climbing to get to the trailhead. Thanks guys.
That's just what an out of shape guy like me needs! (just kidding of course)

Here I am at the sign entering the parking lot to Slickrock:









The actual start of the trail:









Slickrock is a trail comprised of painted white dashes on the rock face and you can loosely follow it. The trail requires some real grunt factor as the climbs are constant and very steep. The downhills are fun and sometimes scary as they are very steep as well.









Here Kim is contemplating rolling downhill into a sand trap:









One of the steepest downhills on the trail. The photo doesn't do a good job of conveying how steep this really is! It was one of the scariest descents (which you need to climb back up on the return to the trailhead!)









Climb climb climb! You can see Kim on the right, Dan a little ahead on the left, and the riders at the top of the photo are were you end up after climbing a vertical wall! I actually almost made it to the top on that one. I ran out of steam approx 10' feet from the top.









A view of the McDonalds that Fred Flintstone used to frequent. This view is maybe 10-15 feet off of the trail:









One of my favorite shots from the whole trip: My loaner bike on Slickrock. Check out the painted white dashes that go off in the distance and then make a sharp left up and over the sandstone:









A bunch of riders gather at the entrance point to the six mile main loop (google a map of slickrock to see what I mean). Notice the clouds that are starting to head our way:









Kim & Dan feared that we would not complete the trail before the storm since I was having a pretty rough time out there. We rode about a mile into the main loop, and turned around to start the journey home.
Kim and Dan climb their way back to the trailhead:









The next few shots of me riding were taken by Kim & Dan (in no particular order):



























The next two shots were taken by Moab Action Shots. They are a company that takes photos of people doing all kinds of outdoor activity (bike, jeep, rafting, etc.) and then you can stop in their store on Main St in Moab and purchase cool photos of yourself.


















We then rode home (the 2 mile road climb to Slickrock is a blazing fast exhilarating downhill on the way back!) and beat the storm by about a half hour. Kim and Dan packed up their pickup and left for the six hour drive back to Boulder. Thanks for riding with me!
You can see the storm brewing in the background:









I was so beat from Slickrock, that I needed to sit in a hot shower for an hour to relax my beat up muscles. The storm came and went, and I spent the afternoon riding and hanging out in Moab, checking out the bike shops, and buying souvenirs for the family.
That wrapped up Day 2 of my trip.


----------



## TrailBurner (Dec 30, 2003)

*Day 3: Tuesday, 4-17-2007*

I was still completely beat from Slickrock, and decided that it would be a good idea to do some easier rides to let my body recuperate before tackling something major the next day.
So, with my trail guide book in hand, I decided to ride Klondike Bluffs and Dalton Wells and just really take my time and enjoy the scenery.

I drove all the way to the actual Klondike Bluffs trailhead parking lot as opposed to parking a little farther back to avoid 3 miles of jeep road riding.
The weather was perfect and the lot was full of cars, giving me the peace of mind that I would not be riding alone in the middle of nowhere.

The 5.6 mile trail starts off with some sandy riding&#8230;









&#8230;That takes you past some beautiful blue-green hills:









After about a mile or so, you enter the slickrock portion of the trail.
The slickrock is kinda bumpy and you just follow the white dashes along the rock face while climbing for the next 4.5 miles.
Here you can see some riders who have stopped to examine the *dinosaur footprints* that are imprinted into the slickrock:









A close up of the dinosaur footprints surrounded by smaller rocks.
These footprints walk along the side of the trail for a little ways.
Very cool!









To this very day, nobody is really sure how those dinosaur footprints got there:









At the end of the trail, you come to a bike rack that has been there since the Jurassic period.
It simply evolved there after hundreds of millions of years of mineral deposits being formed by the winds.
People just leave their bikes there, and walk through a wire fence that lets you climb to a viewpoint in Arches National Park. Bikes aren't allowed off road in Arches National Park. Hence, the bike rack to leave your bike so you can hike into the park.

What's amazing is that people just leave their bikes there unlocked and unattended. Santa Cruz's, Ellsworths, Mavericks, etc. Lot's of high end bikes to choose from should you want to just grab it and run.
Since my bike was borrowed, I actually locked it up:









After hiking to the overlook, you can see some pretty wild rock formations.
The contrast of the white/grey rocks with the red rock towers is simply amazing in real life:









More "balanced rock" towers:









Somebody offered to take my picture while I was there:









I decided to hike out even further into Arches, and the view totally blew my mind!
It was one of the most unbelievable sights I had ever seen. My tiny point and shoot camera cannot do justice to the magnitude and awe of standing there and soaking in the humongous rock formations and their array of colors!
This was one of the nicest places I've stood on in my lifetime.
I had to just stand there for a long time and marvel at the beauty:









I sat around for a while and ate my lunch, I then hiked back to my bike, and rode back to the trailhead.
Going downhill for five miles is really quite a thrill!
It's a *lot* faster than going up!
Here is one more shot of the sand that it's fun to try and pedal through near the trailhead:









After that, I drove to Bartlett Wash, but I was afraid my little rental car wouldn't make it through the deep sand. So I drove to Dalton Wells which is a super easy ride.
I enjoyed the views and met some riders who were getting ready to ride the Sovereign Singletrack, one of the better trails in Moab, but I decided not to join them so I wouldn't spend my remaining strength that I needed for the next day.

I went back to town and rested up for the following days ride.

*Day 4: Wednesday, 4-18-2007*

Today would be my last full day in Moab, and EVERYBODY told me that you can't go to Moab and not ride Porcupine Rim. So I called coyote shuttles, and arranged to take a shuttle up to porcupine rim. Some people ride to the trailhead, but that adds 7 miles of 2000 feet of climbing!
That is totally insane unless you are in shape, which I am not.
Additionally, Porcupine Rim climbs for the first 4.5 miles (rough climbing) before beginning the 15 mile descent. I knew that I could not handle the climbing b/c my body was still too beat up.
So I paid the shuttle to take me to the higher drop off point called LPS (Lower Porcupine Singletrack) which skips the climbing and adds an additional two miles or so of sweet singletrack to the ride. That was money well spent!
I joined up with three other riders who were in Moab from NY/NJ, and told them that they were in charge of making sure I don't die. To add to the excitement, we were having 50+ mph winds that day, so it was sure to be an interesting ride!

You start off at about 7000 feet of elevation and ride along the Castle Valley Overlook. At one point, you have to dismount, and climb down into a trench that is so steep, it's difficult without the bike (it's almost straight down!). Carrying your bike just adds to the fun, eh?
Anyway, the Castle Valley overlook is just mind boggling to look at.
In the valley, you can see Castle Rock on the left, and a formation called Priest and Nuns:









Here is a photo to show how close to the edge you actually ride.
The riders in the pic were some of the people in my group:









Porcupine Rim is famous for it's extremely rocky and fast downhills.
Check it out! Yes, this _is_ the trail!









After stopping for lunch we entered the Porcupine Singletrack which rides on the edge overlooking Jackass Canyon (hey, I don't come up with the names). I drew a red line to show where the trail is. You don't want to be falling over in this section, but it's not too bad.
Much of the singletrack needs to be walked b/c the trail is very tricky with lots of obstacles:









In this photo, I'm trying to show the trail (red arrow) and how far down it is to the bottom if you fall. Yikes!









Another photo of the trail. Some can ride this stuff.
I had to walk:









The rock formations along the Colorado River Canyon are phenomenal!
You can click on this one to open an enlarged panorama:


The trail finally dumps you out on route 128 in the Colorado River Canyon, where you road ride for 6.5 miles back into Moab. Let me tell you, riding into a 50mph headwind is VERY tough!









After the ride, I rested up and then drove back into Arches National Park to take some photos, but the wind was just too strong, there was sand and pebbles being blown everywhere at unbelievably high speeds. I did get to see some real tumbleweeds rolling across the highway though, just like in an old western movie!

It was too windy to stay outdoors, so I went back to my hotel, and packed up for the trip back to SLC the next day.

*Day 5: Thursday, 4-19-2007*

I realized that I had not taken any pictures of Moab itself, what a cool little town it is, so I went to Main St and Center and just took some pics from the middle of the street.
Notice the mountains in the background, and there are bikes and jeeps everywhere in the city.
What a cool place!


















I drove back to Arches National Park to say my last goodbyes to the rock formations and to snap a few last pics on my way out to SLC. It was a great day and the colors of the stone formations was AMAZING!
Here is a rock formation that I think looks like a perched eagle with its beak pointing to the right:









And a view of the beautiful LaSalle Mountains:









A rock formation known as *The Three Gossips*
b/c it looks like three people standing around and gossiping all day:









The rock formations in the "Park Avenue" section of the park:









This is a view of highway 191 leading out of Moab towards SLC as seen from Arches.
You can see the entrance road into Arches and the visitor center in the lower right:









&#8230;And I said my goodbyes, and drove back to SLC.
I snapped some pictures out of my windshield while driving, b/c the drive is gorgeous.
Here is a picture about 47 miles outside of SLC:









Luckily, my flights were on time, and I made it home by 2:00am (losing two hours between Utah and Michigan).
I set out to have dream biking vacation in Moab, and I definitely did!
The riding was superb, the views were unbelievable, and Arches National Park is something that everyone should see sometime in their lives.

Thank you all for reading. I hope you enjoy the text and the photos.
Have a great week!
-Mark (TrailBurner)


----------



## Mountainbikextremist (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice writeup and pictures! Porupine Ridge looks KILLER! I may be going up to Moab with cycling club at school next year! Looks like I have ALOT to look forward to!


----------



## RC JonB (Mar 1, 2004)

sweet man! gotta save up my vacation days for sure!


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Thanks TB Mark---so many Moab threads, I stopped looking long ago--for some reason I opened yours. And I'm glad I did. That is the best write up about Moab I've ever seen. Spectacular--Fantastic job!!


----------



## yoda2 (Nov 3, 2006)

Great photos thanks, it reminds me that I'm only in Northern UT and I really need to get back down to Moab. It's been a few years


----------



## TrailBurner (Dec 30, 2003)

Mark especially wants to thank his wife whom he left home for the week with all the kids while he was out having fun.

-Mark's wife


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

Sweet pics.

my 2000th post.


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice shots.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Great pics!!!

i rode in Moab for the first time the same week you were there.

Porc is a blast and Amasa Back has a little of everthing (both for photos and riding, you need to hit that next time).

Hope you hit the bagel shop for breakfast. I never took note of the name of the place but they had a kick ass bagel sandwich that I ordered every day!

Nice work on the write up and pics! BTW, you gotta hit Bartlett and venture into one of the bowls next time!


----------



## Mtbmini (Jan 14, 2004)

Very nice writeup and pics!


----------



## Yukon-RSX (Feb 6, 2007)

Wow!! Stunning shots!! You live in a beautiful country!!


----------



## chocolate girl (Jan 5, 2005)

Glad you had a good trip! Thanks for the pics. We were there the exact same time (we were on Amasa Back that wickedly windy/sand-in-the-air day). 

Tried to do a hike in Arches, but the wind blew us away and dumped 50lbs of sand in our eyes.


----------



## TrailBurner (Dec 30, 2003)

Mountainbikextremist said:


> Nice writeup and pictures! Porupine Ridge looks KILLER! I may be going up to Moab with cycling club at school next year! Looks like I have ALOT to look forward to!


Thanks! Porcupine Rim is one of the best trails I've ever ridden. You will love it!



RC JonB said:


> sweet man! gotta save up my vacation days for sure!


I had to do that too, and it was well worth it!



ArmySlowRdr said:


> Thanks TB Mark---so many Moab threads, I stopped looking long ago--for some reason I opened yours. And I'm glad I did. That is the best write up about Moab I've ever seen. Spectacular--Fantastic job!!


Wow, Thanks for the compliment! I really appreciate it.



yoda2 said:


> Great photos thanks, it reminds me that I'm only in Northern UT and I really need to get back down to Moab. It's been a few years


Thanks! If I lived in UT, I'd be so busy driving to all of the fabulous places available (moab, Fruita, etc.) I don't know how much I'd ever be home! 



TrailBurner said:


> Mark especially wants to thank his wife whom he left home for the week with all the kids while he was out having fun.
> -Mark's wife


Oops! ha ha! Yes that is definitely true. I'd like to thank my wife for allowing me to escape for the week while I galavanted off to play on my bike. I did call home often and emailed pictures home every night though!



ryguy79 said:


> Nice shots.


Thanks!



eatdrinkride said:


> Great pics!!! I rode in Moab for the first time the same week you were there. Porc is a blast and Amasa Back has a little of everthing (both for photos and riding, you need to hit that next time). Hope you hit the bagel shop for breakfast. I never took note of the name of the place but they had a kick ass bagel sandwich that I ordered every day! Nice work on the write up and pics! BTW, you gotta hit Bartlett and venture into one of the bowls next time!


That's so cool. I really wanted to do Amasa Back, but I was afraid that I just couldn't climb anymore. I was so spent from Slickrock that it was demoralizing.
I drove to Bartlett wash and saw a stake in the ground that said that the trail was closed. I had a feeling that the actual trailhead was a little further ahead, but I was really afraid to venture further into the sand with my little economy rental car, and I was all alone, so I was filled with doubts, and just turned around.



Mtbmini said:


> Very nice writeup and pics!


Thanks!



Yukon-RSX said:


> Wow!! Stunning shots!! You live in a beautiful country!!


Thanks! I don't actually live there, but at least it's accessible. 



chocolate girl said:


> Glad you had a good trip! Thanks for the pics. We were there the exact same time (we were on Amasa Back that wickedly windy/sand-in-the-air day).Tried to do a hike in Arches, but the wind blew us away and dumped 50lbs of sand in our eyes.


Thanks! I had a three page thread in the Utah section of these forums BEGGING for riders to join up with me. How come you and eatdrinkride didn't respond, huh?!  Anyway, I believe I just saw a post with some pics of your trip and those were great photos!
Those 50 mph winds were something else when we were all the way on top of porcupine rim. The wind literally picked up me and my bike and threw us sideways many times! whoa.
The funny thing is, when I woke up that morning, I went outside and checked the weather. I slathered myself in suntan lotion and only had my short sleeve jersey and shorts.
WHen the shuttle dropped us off at the top of LPS, I got out and almost got blown over! I was totally unprepared for the wind that day, but it actually worked out great. It was like riding with a huge fan blowing on us and it constantly cooled the sweat off of us. Kinda pleasant, if you think about it!


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

*Great Thread!*

M-

Glad you had a great time, your reporting is interesting and funny. I live in Salt Lake and have been to Moab many times, but your excitement reminds me a little of how good I feel every time I turn South from I-70 and drive into town.

JMH


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Ditto what JMH said about how fun it was to here your excitment, wonder, and enthusiasm for the red rocks of southern Utah. I've been to Moab several times and to other parts of southern Utah hundreds of times and I never tire of the amazing, otherworldly beauty that it holds.

Keep coming back. You'll be riding those tricky parts on porc and LPS before you know it.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Heh, *Huge drop to your death* - chuckle - chortle - evil grin - i love that one.

thx for sharing d00d.


----------



## Rubber Side Down (Jun 7, 2004)

Mark - awesome write up :thumbsup:

You made me feel like it was my first time in Moab again. Sorry we missed you, but hopefully next time!

This is the kind of picture you send to you mother and say "wish you were here". 








I love hearing the reaction from family members who think we should be institutionalized for the stuff we do for fun 

Really glad you had so much fun! 
Ian


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

Awesome photos!! Nice to see the shots of Arches as well, which mountain bikers don't usually see  (We didn't go in there when we were in Moab last October). 

Thanks for sharing the photos and ride report! 

Truly enjoyed the pics.


----------



## TrailBurner (Dec 30, 2003)

JMH said:


> M-
> Glad you had a great time, your reporting is interesting and funny. I live in Salt Lake and have been to Moab many times, but your excitement reminds me a little of how good I feel every time I turn South from I-70 and drive into town. JMH


JMH, thanks for the excellent advice you provided since last January. I think I may have the title of the longest moab thread in the Utah forum! lol! I'm glad the trip became a reality. Your advice and consistent feedback was very instrumental! Thanks!



KRob said:


> Ditto what JMH said about how fun it was to here your excitment, wonder, and enthusiasm for the red rocks of southern Utah. I've been to Moab several times and to other parts of southern Utah hundreds of times and I never tire of the amazing, otherworldly beauty that it holds. Keep coming back. You'll be riding those tricky parts on porc and LPS before you know it.


Thanks! I don't know if I'll have the funds to make this an annual pilgrimage, but I'm definitely coming back!



rkj__ said:


> very nice!


Thanks!



bear said:


> Heh, *Huge drop to your death* - chuckle - chortle - evil grin - i love that one. thx for sharing d00d.


You're welcome. Thanks for the compliment!



Rubber Side Down said:


> Mark - awesome write up :thumbsup:
> You made me feel like it was my first time in Moab again. Sorry we missed you, but hopefully next time!
> This is the kind of picture you send to you mother and say "wish you were here".
> I love hearing the reaction from family members who think we should be institutionalized for the stuff we do for fun
> ...


Thanks Ian! Yeah, my wife was petrified when she heard I would be riding near the edges of cliffs. I just reminded her that I have a decent life insurance policy and she calmed down.
...she actually contemplated throwing me off the cliff with her own two hands!



aword4you said:


> Awesome photos!! Nice to see the shots of Arches as well, which mountain bikers don't usually see  (We didn't go in there when we were in Moab last October).
> Thanks for sharing the photos and ride report!
> Truly enjoyed the pics.


Thanks! Arches is something REALLY special. I only regret that I didn't get to canyonlands national park and dead horse point state park. Everyone needs to see Arches at some point in there life!


----------



## dewthedru (Nov 8, 2004)

you thank your wife for watching the kids and letting you go? there's a dude on the mmba forum that went on a similar ride and his wife was sure to remind him to do so.


----------



## teleken (Jul 22, 2005)

Great post. I came back today to look at it all over again.


----------



## eric (Jan 22, 2004)

Very nice - thanks for sharing!

I'm now going to beat my head on my desk for starting a new job next monday, instead of buying a plane ticket and riding in 'my other homeland' for a month.


----------



## anirban (Apr 20, 2006)

I am going to Moab this May with a friend of mine- first time ever! It was nice to get a preview on this thread of what to expect!!! Hopefully my vacation will be as eventful as yours.


----------



## michigantammy (Jan 14, 2004)

TrailBurner said:


> *Day 3: Tuesday, 4-17-2007*
> 
> I was still completely beat from Slickrock, and decided that it would be a good idea to do some easier rides to let my body recuperate before tackling something major the next day.
> So, with my trail guide book in hand, I decided to ride Klondike Bluffs and Dalton Wells and just really take my time and enjoy the scenery.
> ...


Great Passion Post! Thanks for sharing your beautiful photos and write-up.

We'll have to go there someday. Hopefully in the near future


----------



## rberman (Feb 13, 2007)

*Going next week*

Great pics and summary. We're going there next week. Can't wait after seeing this.


----------



## Jordansrealm (Jun 1, 2006)

awesome post I love Moab! Cannot wait to go back still have not been able to ride there I am always going for an offroad event. One of the most beautiful places on earth.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Thx for the memories.............*

your story and pics brought back memories of a fantastic trip in September of 2005. Did the same tour you did and added in Fruita on the front and back end of the trip. Plan on showing the thread to the crew who came on the trip this weekend! THx. again and Ride On!


----------



## TrailBurner (Dec 30, 2003)

dewthedru said:


> you thank your wife for watching the kids and letting you go? there's a dude on the mmba forum that went on a similar ride and his wife was sure to remind him to do so.


Ha HA, Nice! Do I know you from the MMBA boards?



teleken said:


> Great post. I came back today to look at it all over again.


Thanks! I keep looking at it too. It's still unbelievable to me that I actually took the trip. 



eric said:


> Very nice - thanks for sharing!
> I'm now going to beat my head on my desk for starting a new job next monday, instead of buying a plane ticket and riding in 'my other homeland' for a month.


Thanks! Always give yourself two weeks between jobs for messing around! Words to live by.



anirban said:


> I am going to Moab this May with a friend of mine- first time ever! It was nice to get a preview on this thread of what to expect!!! Hopefully my vacation will be as eventful as yours.


You will have a great trip! Just make sure you allot yourself enough time for Arches. It isn't mountain biking, but it's really special.



michigantammy said:


> Great Passion Post! Thanks for sharing your beautiful photos and write-up.
> We'll have to go there someday. Hopefully in the near future


Thanks Tammy! I was wondering if you were still around. Judging by your number of posts, it sounds like you don't come around here much.



rberman said:


> Great pics and summary. We're going there next week. Can't wait after seeing this.


Thanks! You will have a great time!



Jordansrealm said:


> awesome post I love Moab! Cannot wait to go back still have not been able to ride there I am always going for an offroad event. One of the most beautiful places on earth.


Thanks! Offroad event? I'd say mountain biking is the perfect offroad event for you! 



JeffSkisMontana said:


> your story and pics brought back memories of a fantastic trip in September of 2005. Did the same tour you did and added in Fruita on the front and back end of the trip. Plan on showing the thread to the crew who came on the trip this weekend! THx. again and Ride On!


Thanks for the compliment! I couldn't do Fruita on this trip as I simply didn't have the time. But I think that is my next target for MTB destinations.


----------



## vgt (Feb 6, 2006)

TrailBurner said:


> Ha HA, Nice! Do I know you from the MMBA boards?
> 
> Thanks! I keep looking at it too. It's still unbelievable to me that I actually took the trip.
> 
> ...


bump


----------



## YZINGERR (Aug 19, 2007)

that is one sweet post!


----------



## MtbIrv (Jan 14, 2004)

That was great!! That brought back so many memories. I was out there in 1999 for the March Moab Madness gathering. We did Klondike Bluffs and Porc Rim as well as others. I look at your pics and I can remember those spots!! Back then though, we only had cheap film cameras and then had to scan in the pics on bad scanners. LOL You pics are MUCH better (it helps to know what you're doing too). 

Thanks for posting!!


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)

wow... this write-up is amazing! you just made me add this place to my "must ride" list. The whole "riding on slick rock" thing never caught my attention, I am more of the "forest/woods" kind of guy; but your pics just convinced me. beautiful pictures!


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Dude, after a looooong day of work, coming home and see you pictures has been one nice rewarding experience because those picture are beautiful, thanks for sharing ...


----------



## jmilliron (Aug 24, 2007)

That's awesome! That's for sharing TrailBurner.


----------



## fakebeave (Mar 15, 2004)

This thread deserves to be bumped to the top. 
Booked my trip to Moab for May 22-27 this week.
Can't wait!!!


----------



## Hip (Feb 11, 2008)

WOW! Amazing stuff!!!!


----------



## Zippy_Slug (Jun 11, 2007)

We're heading out there the end of March.. Can't wait!


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

Did you go out there yourself. I see you met with friends one day but were you riding alone the other days. I'm only asking because my friends are too poor to afford the cross country trip out there and the girlfriend isn't up to the challenge. I'm considering going myself but have been strongly advised to only go with a group.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

dascro said:


> I'm considering going myself but have been strongly advised to only go with a group.


The popular trails like Porcupine Rim and Amasa Back, Slickrock, etc will be crawling with riders. I see no issues doing a solo. Plenty of assistance/guidance should be available, especially in spring/early summer.


----------



## TrailBurner (Dec 30, 2003)

Thanks for all of the nice comments about my photos. I really apprectiate it!  
Regarding going to Moab by yourself, I was advised thus:
During the popular seasons, you probably couldn't ride by yourself if you wanted to.
I also had riding buddies that could not make the trip, and I was bummed, b/c I love riding with other people.

However, many mountain bikers in Moab are very friendly and will let you tag along.
Most shuttle services will not run for one person. They will wait till they have a group of people before shuttleing to a trailhead, or else their profits go out the window.

When I was in the shuttle for Porcupine Rim, I was ready to ride by myself, but there was a group of three riders on my shuttle. I politely asked them to tag along with their group, and they said, sure, why not!
Then I put them in charge of making sure I didn't die.  

If you wait for your riding buddies to be ready to travel with you, you may never make it. Just go, and try to solicit riding buddies from these forums and on your shuttle runs.
If you stick to the popular trails, you will not be alone, and you can probably just wait at the trailhead and join a group on the spot.
-Mark


----------



## TheBigC (Jan 3, 2005)

Great pics- we were there in October and also rode Porcupine Rim. AWESOME ride. I didnt even notice how much exposure there was on some of those sections. Of course, I also climbed Angle's Landing, so I dont really acre about those things


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

Then looks like I'll be going myself. Where did you get your information? Is there a guide book you can recommend?


----------



## TrailBurner (Dec 30, 2003)

I did a lot of Q & A in the Utah section of these forums, and looked at a number of books.
The best book I found is Rider Mel's Guide:
http://www.moabtrailguide.com/

It was a fantastic resource for mountain biking in Moab and I highly recommend you purchase it.
I also found that it helps to plan your itinerary carefully.
For example, I knew I was going to be there for 4 days, and had the Utah folks help me plan a hiking/biking itinerary that fit my fitness level for every morning and evening of those four days.

Do all of your planning BEFORE you get there to maximize your riding time. You can use my trip report on page 1 as a starting point.


----------



## f2f4 (Aug 10, 2007)

I know it's an old thread, but I wanted to thank you for all the great shots and advice. Me and my friend will be taking a month-long road trip which will include Moab, and this has helped me out a lot. 

One question: What is the weather like in July? What about August? We were thinking August would be a bit cooler but weren't entirely sure.
It we each had a 3L Camelbak (and sunscreen), we'd be okay for a 6 hour ride? Or would we need more water? We'd be hydrating (and eating) before and after of course.

I am used to hot dry climates (middle east); I'm just curious how bad it really is.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

f2f4 said:


> One question: What is the weather like in July? What about August? We were thinking August would be a bit cooler but weren't entirely sure.
> It we each had a 3L Camelbak (and sunscreen), we'd be okay for a 6 hour ride? Or would we need more water? We'd be hydrating (and eating) before and after of course.
> 
> I am used to hot dry climates (middle east); I'm just curious how bad it really is.


I live in Phoenix, AZ. I rode with a buddy from Israel here last spring. He is used to 25 mile rides (he said). It was 95 degrees here and very dry. He about died in the first 2 miles. He said, "Jamie, this is a different heat."

The rocks have the effect of storing and radiating heat up at you like a furnace. I'd imagine Moab in July is quite similar.

It's likely to be hot and dry, although the night time temps are 20 to 25 degrees cooler in Moab than what I get in the Valley that time of year, that should help a lot. I go through 3L locally in summer time in 2hrs or less, often. Your mileage may vary but I wouldn't plan on 6hr rides in Moab on 3L of water. I'm not saying you can't enjoy riding at that time of year, just be prepared for shorter rides and/or early starts.


----------



## TrailBurner (Dec 30, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments!
You will get responses that are more informed than what I can offer in the Utah forum, but this is what I can tell you based on my research:

YOU DON'T WANT TO BE RIDING IN THE DESERT IN THE MIDDLE OF THE DAY IN THE SUMMER!

If those months are your only option, then plan on starting your ride a little before sunrise and being finished and off of the trail by 10:00am. It is SCORCHING hot and many trails have no shade whatsoever. I was amazed at how much the no shade affected me at slickrock in the middle of April. There is simply NO place to rest and cool off out of the sun. You will finish a 3 liter camelbak in no time flat.

Get a more qualified response from someone who has more experience than I, but I think you are playing with some dangerous circumstances.
Good luck!

_***edit: just saw the above post***_


----------



## f2f4 (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for the replies! It looks like June would be a better time than August, judging by the temp charts that were just posted...

I guess it all depends on when I get back to the states. I hope they don't extend my tour like they have been doing to everyone else around here. That really pisses me off! I'm supposed to be back by mid may, so assuming I get outta this sandbox in time I could be there by early june... hmmm... if not June, then maybe I could push it back to September... I guess we'll have to see.

Thanks again. I'll definitely be pouring over this thread in the months to come.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

I feel like these numbers are bit misleading. The average high in June may be 92, but this doesn't account for exposure or the "pizza oven" effect of the rock. 

Ride early, spend the day resting in a shady campsite or take a beer to the Moab Rim trailhead and make fun of the people heading up at 1pm in t-shirts on their Walmart bikes. Note how quickly most of them leave.


----------



## CrankHead (Oct 20, 2007)

Whoa.... Great pics and write up.

Thanks for the effort.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

chuky said:


> I feel like these numbers are bit misleading. The average high in June may be 92, but this doesn't account for exposure or the "pizza oven" effect of the rock.
> 
> .


I totally agree. That's why I mentioned the 'furnace' effect that comes with desert/rocky riding. It will be hotter than the temps lead one to believe.


----------



## Bravo Shot (Aug 11, 2007)

After reading about Moab for 15 years, my girlfriend and I went last year. I was surprised at how difficult the riding on slickrock really was. And you are right about the steep downhill that slopes off on each side. True pucker factor. We loved Klondike Bluffs. We also did the north side of Sovereign. Got horribly lost. Brutal time stuck at the top of the mesa looking at our jeep 500ft straight down and not knowing how to get there with the sun going down. Bummer.

Loved Moab.


----------



## mosely 7 (May 21, 2007)

Awesome documentary of the trip! and even better pics!


----------



## Bobcanride (Aug 30, 2006)

We leave tomorrow from Oregon, arriving on Friday and staying for a Full week! You did a great job of describing your trip. Thanks to the you and the Folks at MTBR b/c this forum thing is really great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Butter Soft (Oct 29, 2007)

UNREAL! 1 day I will go there.


----------



## nonoy_d (Jun 27, 2005)

*My (our) Moab trip*

Next Saturday my son and I will be driving about 1400+ to Moab. Since he is only 13, then it would only be my driving. Our first trip to that area too, and like you then, I am excited about the trip. I have been following the utah website (http://www.utahmountainbiking.com/), and geoladders. Our trip will be for 5 nights, I am not sure as to what time I will be arriving there but for sure Sunday of April 6. I read that you and your friends hiked the arches. I thought that you could bike the arches. Is mountain biking allowed there? I was planning of doing that for my first day to loosen up. Then porcupine rim and the last day will be the slick rock loop
Any advice of what you would have done now that you have experienced Moab.

Appreciate your time

nonoy_d


----------



## Bravo Shot (Aug 11, 2007)

*Bike to arches*

You cannot bike in the park, but you can bike up to it. Ride up Klondike Bluff to the end. As you get to the slick rock portion , keep an eye out for dinosaur tracks in the ground. very often they are circled by rocks. Take this trail to it ends and there are a bunch of bikes where you must go on foot. Walk up that trail to its end and you will be at the edge of arches with a great view. trail map at this link: http://www.discovermoab.com/biking.htm


----------



## TrailBurner (Dec 30, 2003)

Thank you all for the compliments!
One of the locals can correct me if I'm wrong, but bikes are not allowed OFF ROAD in Arches National Park, however they are allowed on the road.
If you feel like road biking, Arches is a beautiful ride, with some nice paved hills and sweeping turns. The scenery is out of this world mind blowing!

I did not go to Moab to road ride, so I didn't do that. I was perfectly happy hiking on the allowable trails though.
I wish I had the chance to go there for a sunrise or sunset though. It must be AMAZING!
I wouldn't do it alone though. I wouldn't do anything in Moab alone. It's too easy to get yourself in a bad situation if you're not careful. However, if you stick to the common stuff, chances are you couldn't be alone if you tried.
Have a great trip! It sounds very exciting!


----------



## nonoy_d (Jun 27, 2005)

*My (our) Moab trip*

TB,

Right now I am in Moab with my son. Day 3 (today) is bad due to the weather. Day 1 and 2 was great. We did klondike bluffs and Porcupine respectively. Being here, I learned the difference between Porcupine rim trail head and the LPS (Lower Porcupine Single Track). Thanks to Geoladders, and Garmin edge, I was able to find our way to the whole 14 (brutal) miles of the Porcupine rim trail. For those who are planning of coming here (first timers) and planning to do the one way porcupine trail. It is important that you have adequate provisions. At the trail head this is the cautionary remark, how much is adequate would be enough to keep you going up to highway 121. We biked back from the highway to town. From the parking lot by Colorado river to highway 191 is about 3 miles and about 2 miles back to town from the intersection. Biking back the 5 miles seems to be easy as it will be all road riding. But not so if you did the whole of the porcupine rim specially the brutal climb.
I am not sure if the downtown shot that you did was random. But you did take the Downtown Moab used to have, Uranium mining.


----------



## Chase24.1 (Feb 17, 2005)

Great ride report - brings back great memories of a bike adventure I took in 05 to Moab and Frutia. Great riding.


----------

